
Mach2 – Windows Feature Control Multi-Tool - jedieaston
https://github.com/riverar/mach2
======
dmos62
I enjoyed the testimonials. I haven't a Windows machine on hand. Anyone's
found interesting features to switch?

~~~
withinrafael
I regularly download pre-release builds, their symbols, scan/diff for
features, then upload the results to the repository [1].

For some background, highly recommend listening to Alex Ionescu + Gabrielle
Viala talk about the undocumented Windows Notification Facility at Blackhat
2018 [2].

A friend of mine, Albacore, is doing the research and building tools around
the next version of this system worth checking out too [3].

[1]
[https://github.com/riverar/mach2/tree/master/features](https://github.com/riverar/mach2/tree/master/features)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MybmgE95weo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MybmgE95weo)

[3] [https://medium.com/@thebookisclosed/visiting-vibranium-
veloc...](https://medium.com/@thebookisclosed/visiting-vibranium-
velocity-f1ae76253c67)

------
kemonocode
With that shining endorsement from someone at Microsoft, you know this is the
_good_ stuff. That said, I would never mess around with anything like this in
a production / non-personal system.

------
jefurii
I bet you could find all sorts of exciting ways to really screw up your system
using this tool! I'm sure it has its uses if you're careful.

------
eska
edit: wrong post :)

~~~
mbreedlove
I think you commented on the wrong post.

~~~
eska
I did, sorry!

